# Recent Project



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

This was nice one we completed recently. We cleaned all of the roofing and painted many portions of the building. All of the over spray had to be painted plus some of the areas needed touching up.

Used a 45 articulating man lift to spray most of it. Then repositioned and tied down to spray the top. A jlg single man boom lift was used to paint.

<iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Xq6oyLI5sOo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe/>

roof cleaning sarasota


----------



## Ultimate (Mar 20, 2011)

Roof Cleaning said:


> This was nice one we completed recently. We cleaned all of the roofing and painted many portions of the building. All of the over spray had to be painted plus some of the areas needed touching up. Used a 45 articulating man lift to spray most of it. Then repositioned and tied down to spray the top. A jlg single man boom lift was used to paint. <iframe width="420" height="315" src="//www.youtube.com/embed/Xq6oyLI5sOo" frameborder="0" allowfullscreen></iframe/> roof cleaning sarasota



Nice job there. Tough to see on the iPad, where does that all run off to? Was that an air compressor I heard?


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Hi HoC,

Was a really fun project. The building had gutters that were channeled into a drainage system. There were very little bushes to contend with. The building engineer was very thorough about run-off and even had the mix tested by the roofing materials manufacturer.

The project took about a week to do after the roof cleaning was over (2days). We had to stop working at certain times for functions like the rotary, rained everyday etc. The concerts start up in Oct. 

The purple paint would turn a blue color from the mix and of course we painted all of the over spray. We also painted one of the tower walls and other areas. We are going back for more painting. This building is my new baby, I'm in love with it. I love working there and with the engineer. We had to get approved by the county etc to get the project. Was a nice challenge for us and made us better.

That was an air compressor you heard in the video. I use an air diaphragm system to spray my chems. 

Tom


----------



## Roof Cleaning (Jun 29, 2011)

Marc said he will never get in a single man lift like that again. Was nice and quick easy to move...but scary.


----------

